# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  MILWAUKEE area boardies- JERK CHICKEN

## mary b

Want some good (make that GREAT)jerk chicken??   Just had the BEST ever!  Denva from Ochi grills the jerk on N. 60th Street, just north of Good Hope Road... all day Saturdays.   Check him out!  You can find him in the parking lot at Brett's Farmhouse.  531-5688.  Support a local Jamaican!

----------


## WiscoJudy

Good to know!  Thanks, mary b.

----------


## BBrasta

I might just have to try that out.  Thanks for the post!!!

----------

